# jay cutler interview 01/10/10



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

http://blogs.canoe.ca/inyourgrill/

i personally like his answer to questioning on steroids.. looked slightly awkward when that cropped up :whistling:


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

In another interview, Jay said that he was at 7% bf on 290 lbs. And then in this interview he has mentioned that he was at 3% during contest. This is just incredible. I was not at all aware that pros remain at that bf %age even in off season. I am amazed and motivated at the same time. :thumbup1:


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

good video... that film hes working on sounds pretty cool lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

chetanbarokar said:


> In another interview, Jay said that he was at 7% bf on 290 lbs. And then in this interview he has mentioned that he was at 3% during contest. This is just incredible. I was not at all aware that pros remain at that bf %age even in off season. I am amazed and motivated at the same time. :thumbup1:


He stays in shape most of the year for his promo work and seminars etc.

:beer:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

when i heard he never started bb properly untill 18 i thought really and got a image of a average 18yr old then he mentions famr work concreate work and that image gone esp when he says he looked liek a 17 yr old at 13, he was probly in much better shape and bigger at 13 than alot of us will reach hahaha,


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

liked how the interveiw was done, he treated jay with the same respect as any other athletes, shows bodybuilding is becoming more recognised as a sport, albiet maybe just a lil...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> when i heard he never started bb properly untill 18 i thought really and got a image of a average 18yr old then he mentions famr work concreate work and that image gone esp when he says he looked liek a 17 yr old at 13, he was probly in much better shape and bigger at 13 than alot of us will reach hahaha,


Plenty of pics of him around at 15 mate if you look.

:thumbup1:


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

liked his response to steroid use. "genetics play a big part, i was the same size at 20 as i am now"


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good interview IMO

Lets be honest a lot of guys on here get sick of snide remarks about gear, imagine how the top boys must feel whenits every fu**ing interveiw they do....


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

I never knew he got big from trib  Good interview.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

there is pics of him at arrond 18-19 and tbh would walk most amature shows with the physique he had back then.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

At 19










Not sure how old he is here, but i would guess early 20's?


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

benicillin said:


> At 19
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got some major catching up to do! :lol: 2nd pic looks circa 1996 so he would be 22/23


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

couple of interesting vids from begining of his career, as well as branch warren as well


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

in that second video he looks like a hench zack morris from saved by the bell :lol:


----------



## Celticryan (Sep 12, 2010)

benicillin said:


> At 19
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, 'she' has a camel toe in those green pants


----------

